# Woodstock/Marietta~~11/3



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2009)

Al's house...pm for directions.

OR, if it rains....

Rib Ranch

Tuesday, Nov 3rd

7:00 pm


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 20, 2009)

cant make it


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> cant make it



Me neither.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 20, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> cant make it



oops just checked....Im in


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll be out of town. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 20, 2009)

When Y'all get it figured out, I'll be there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, what Harry said....LOL


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 21, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> When Y'all get it figured out, I'll be there.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah, what Harry said....LOL


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2009)

I will make sure my red shirt is washed and ready to go.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 22, 2009)

can't make it...now if it was Thursday the 29th...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 22, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> can't make it...now if it was Thursday the 29th...






Why don't you start up a Roswell/Woodstock one for that night?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 22, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> can't make it...now if it was Thursday the 29th...



I'd be down for that.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'd be down for that.



well Chris, it might just be U and me then!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 22, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> well Chris, it might just be U and me then!



No matter. Let me know when/where. I'm sure we can find some others.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like I will be there


----------



## DeltaHalo (Oct 22, 2009)

We're IN!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 23, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'd be down for that.





boneboy96 said:


> well Chris, it might just be U and me then!



Get a room


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 23, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Get a room



Get bent.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 23, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Get a room


----------



## Al33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Just a thought, but if you folks would rather just meet up around the fire barrel and roast some weenies and/or grill something I am open for that. If not, I'll go with the flow and hook up wherever this is going to happen.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 23, 2009)

Can you bring the barrel with you?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Just a thought, but if you folks would rather just meet up around the fire barrel and roast some weenies and/or grill something I am open for that. If not, I'll go with the flow and hook up wherever this is going to happen.



I was just thinking about that the other day,  Al.  I'm glad you said something.  Sounds like a fun time to me. I always enjoy hangin at your place!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 23, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Just a thought, but if you folks would rather just meet up around the fire barrel and roast some weenies and/or grill something I am open for that. If not, I'll go with the flow and hook up wherever this is going to happen.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 23, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Just a thought, but if you folks would rather just meet up around the fire barrel and roast some weenies and/or grill something I am open for that. If not, I'll go with the flow and hook up wherever this is going to happen.



Sounds good to me!  And if the weather is bad, we'll go to Rib Ranch.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds awesome AL. Anything I can do to help?


----------



## Al33 (Oct 23, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Can you bring the barrel with you?


 I guess i could wear it.



OutFishHim said:


> Sounds good to me!  And if the weather is bad, we'll go to Rib Ranch.


Smart woman!!



GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Sounds awesome AL. Anything I can do to help?



Bring a chair unless you just want to stand up all night.
Seriously, I cannot think of anything. I will get the fire going before everyone gets here and we can light the grill if anyone wants to use it. No problem if someone wants to bring a bucket of chicken or something already prepared for their dinner if they like. I have paper plates and picnic stuff for all to use.

Anyone want to volunteer to brings dogs and buns? HMMMMM, how about chili dogs too?


----------



## Buck (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm always good with hanging out at Al's place...   

Got a lot going on and hopefully I can make it...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2009)

Is Motorcycle parking allowed at your place AL???  An " ARound The Campfire  " Night at AL's sounds cool to me.  'Corse, so does Rib Ranch, so count me in either way...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 25, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Rib Ranch
> 
> Tuesday, Nov 3rd
> 
> 7:00 pm



Can't make it. I will be traveling.... again...


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 26, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Anyone want to volunteer to brings dogs and buns? HMMMMM, how about chili dogs too?



I've got some dogs in the freezer along with some chili


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 26, 2009)

Time goes so slow......


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 26, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Time goes so slow......



Only 8 days away Harry!!!

I know your already hungry


----------



## Al33 (Oct 27, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Is Motorcycle parking allowed at your place AL???  An " ARound The Campfire  " Night at AL's sounds cool to me.  'Corse, so does Rib Ranch, so count me in either way...



You can park right beside the cow, just be sure when leaving you get on your bike and not the cow. Getting a photo of you on the cow while you are wearing your helmet could be used against you.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm planning to be there!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll be there to, but Al, you didn't exactly tell me a time at your house....7pm like the restaurant? See questions drive you bonkers don't they!!!! I'll just show up early, how's that!!!?


----------



## Al33 (Oct 27, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> I'll be there to, but Al, you didn't exactly tell me a time at your house....7pm like the restaurant? See questions drive you bonkers don't they!!!! I'll just show up early, how's that!!!?



I'll be here all day so just come whenever you want to. I 'spect we will do some arra flingin' until the VIP's arrive after they get off work.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 27, 2009)

WooHoo!! A fire at Al's. Time will change on the first, so that means I'll have time to hunt and then come hang.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 27, 2009)

Al33 said:


> You can park right beside the cow, just be sure when leaving you get on your bike and not the cow. Getting a photo of you on the cow while you are wearing your helmet could be used against you.



10-4..  But that at the same time would make a funny avatar for another forum I am on....  Hummmmm


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 27, 2009)

That's what I'll do Al!!!! Get there early and we'll fling more arra's than you can shake a stick at!!!! Don't matter what the weather!!!


----------



## fredw (Oct 28, 2009)

Al, do you have room for two more?


----------



## Al33 (Oct 30, 2009)

fredw said:


> Al, do you have room for two more?



Of course Fred, hope to see you here.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 30, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> I'm always good with hanging out at Al's place...
> 
> Got a lot going on and hopefully I can make it...



I guess Al will be cooking on his grille again this year 



.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 30, 2009)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Sounds awesome AL. Anything I can do to help?



Looks like Al's got everything covered, saw him headed to Kroger yesterday to pick up supplies 


.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 30, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Looks like Al's got everything covered, saw him headed to Kroger yesterday to pick up supplies
> 
> 
> .



Looks like it!

John, don't forget a door!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 30, 2009)

If the weather man is correct about the forecast we should have a perfect night for the fire and fellowship. If anyone needs directions let me know. I am really looking forward to this. Just come when you can and get here as early as you like. It will be getting darker an hour earlier than what we are used to so you may want to keep that in mind.

A lawn chair is always a plus in case I run out of stumps to sit on.

I'm ready for some chili/slaw dogs.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep! The weather should be just right, Looking forward to it everyone!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 31, 2009)

Al33 said:


> A lawn chair is always a plus in case I run out of stumps to sit on.



Impossible


----------



## Al33 (Nov 1, 2009)

I will have 16 large beef franks ready and will pick up buns and slaw tomorrow. Looks like there will be about 20+ so far.

Lee, what will you need to heat your chili? Whatever, I am sure I have what it takes.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 1, 2009)

I am getting hungry folks.  

AL, is there anything I can bring???


----------



## germag (Nov 1, 2009)

Dang! I can't make Tuesday....I could make Thursday, but not Tuesday. Ya'll have fun!!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 1, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I am getting hungry folks.
> 
> AL, is there anything I can bring???



Well, lets see now, what can you carry on that motorbike? How about a big crock pot of hot chili?

Seriously, how about some chips or something like that to go with the dogs?


----------



## baldfish (Nov 1, 2009)

Have to be there missed the last one


----------



## DeltaHalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Al, what can we bring to help out in the food department?
More dogs, or buns?
I may can talk the mrs. into a crock pot full of chili.
I will work on that one. Just let me know
I am looking forward to it
pm me directions please!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 2, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I will have 16 large beef franks ready and will pick up buns and slaw tomorrow. Looks like there will be about 20+ so far.
> 
> Lee, what will you need to heat your chili? Whatever, I am sure I have what it takes.



Not enough people, we need more!


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll have it warmed in the crock pot Al!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 2, 2009)

OK, this is shaping up rather nicely.

bigox has got chili and more dogs

Jake Allen is bringing cole slaw

threeleggedpigmy's bride (Courtney) is bringing a desert and maybe some hot cider. AJ said he will bring a box of toothpicks.

Ta-ton-ka Chips bride (Sharon) is bringing some jalapeño poppers and although he has not said so maybe John will bring some tender venison bacon wraps form the button buck he got.

I have the redneck down for chips but since he will be riding his bike he may have to bring the lunch size bags. In other words, if you want to bring some chips also have at it.

Delta Halo, bring some dog buns please and a couple of onions we can chop up.

For those of you waiting on assignment I don't have one for you. Just surprise the rest of us if you want to but do not feel obligated. The main thing is to just show up and have a good time.

Baked beans would make a good side if someone wants to do that.

The bathroom facilities are as follows: Inside bathroom is primarily for the ladies and kids. The chicken coop on the hill is for the gentlemen for all #1 reliefs.

Park on the grass or anywhere you can find a spot except between the two rows of firewood stacks. I will need to keep the drive open for late arrivals.


----------



## fredw (Nov 2, 2009)

Al, I'll bring a pie.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking good for me.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 2, 2009)

Obvipusly Al, you have not seen thwe size of the panniers on my V-Strom.  2 large bags of chips on the way....  LOL


----------



## Al33 (Nov 2, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Obvipusly Al, you have not seen thwe size of the panniers on my V-Strom.  2 large bags of chips on the way....  LOL



Not real sure what panniers or V-strom are but just to be clear I don't think I want to know OR see. Try not to crush the chips Kim, OK?


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll bring something, I just don't know what yet!!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 2, 2009)

NEWS FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bubba Tell is apparently feeling a little dare-develish because he has volunteered to sit for a coon shoot. It's pretty brave of him to sit for a daytime Bubba Tell shoot but to do it in the dark is really brave, or maybe just stupid. He also said he's not going to charge anyone who may want to try and knock a can off his noggin with a traditional bow and arrow.

Just thought some of you might want to know this so you can plan accordingly.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 2, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Ta-ton-ka Chips bride (Sharon) is bringing some jalapeño poppers and although he has not said so maybe John will bring some tender venison bacon wraps form the button buck he got.
> 
> .



She's maybe a little cranky tonight, so don't expect poppers
She's gone to the store to get 1-1/2 dozen eggs to make deviled eggs.
Can't remember what I did to make her mad, all I did was come home.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 2, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I'll bring something, I just don't know what yet!!



Publix makes a great key lime pie if you're in a hurry and just want to pop in and grab something!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm trying to decide what to bring.  Guess it'll be a surprise tomorrow evening...


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 2, 2009)

Al - Lauren and I will be attending. Let me know what else we need. Lauren will be off all day and said she can whip something up.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am not sure how much chili or slaw will be coming so that might be something someone can bring more of if they are so inclined. I bought some sweet relish and mustard so we are good to go on those items and I have plenty of picnic stuff to eat with.

Marshmellows for the kids and Courtney might be another item that would be welcomed.

Who can bring a boom box for a little background music?


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll try to come by - won't be eating just to say HI


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 3, 2009)

Al, I'm about to leave the house. I brought a couple lower # bows and my arras if theres any ladies or younger ones whom might want to shoot. I can't wait to get there and let the fun begin!!!!!!I have a stop to make before getting to your place but shouldn't be long. my cell's on, so if you need anything call me okie dokie??!!!
FFL,                   Tomi


----------



## Al33 (Nov 3, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Al, I'm about to leave the house. I brought a couple lower # bows and my arras if theres any ladies or younger ones whom might want to shoot. I can't wait to get there and let the fun begin!!!!!!I have a stop to make before getting to your place but shouldn't be long. my cell's on, so if you need anything call me okie dokie??!!!
> FFL,                   Tomi



Be careful and enjoy the ride Tomi. Looking froward to you getting here. Don't eat lunch and we can do it after you get here.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 3, 2009)

Okie Dokie!!!!!! 
Georgia here I come again!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 3, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Okie Dokie!!!!!!
> Georgia here I come again!!!



Looking foward to meeting ya!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 3, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Okie Dokie!!!!!!
> Georgia here I come again!!!



Look forward to meetin ya to.  Don't worry, im not as bad as Badboy John.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 3, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Don't eat lunch and we can do it after you get here.



   You da man!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 3, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> You da man!



Maybe I should honk the horn or call before I get there.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Be careful and enjoy the ride Tomi. Looking froward to you getting here. Don't eat lunch and we can do it after you get here.




Do what?


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tonight should be fun!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 3, 2009)

Im bringing brats and beer!!!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to ask the wifey n see if she wants to come. Have to bring Tristen too though, not sure if that is cool or not. Is this an adult only thing?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I have to ask the wifey n see if she wants to come. Have to bring Tristen too though, not sure if that is cool or not. Is this an adult only thing?



Zander will be there.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 3, 2009)

I teachin the kids the art of the slingshot!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 3, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I have to ask   Miss wifeypoo n see if she wants to come. Have to bring Tristen too though, not sure if that is cool or not. Is this an adult only thing?



yeah its cool, Nephew can hang with me


----------



## Jranger (Nov 3, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> yeah its cool, Nephew can hang with me



2pt deduction from my man card huh...


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I teachin the kids the art of the slingshot!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im bringing brats and beer!!!



Did you chew thru your short leash?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 3, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you chew thru your short leash?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2009)

All I can say is one of you WOW's need to deliver a Hugg to Al for me & make sure there are plenty of pictures!!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 3, 2009)

Doesn't look good for me, wife isn't feeling very well. I don't want to drink n drive...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 3, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I have to ask the wifey n see if she wants to come. Have to bring Tristen too though, not sure if that is cool or not. Is this an adult only thing?





OutFishHim said:


> Did you chew thru your short leash?





Jranger said:


> Doesn't look good for me, wife isn't feeling very well. I don't want to drink n drive...


Jay you should get one like Matty has so you can chew thru it too!


----------



## Jranger (Nov 3, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Jay you should get one like Matty has so you can chew thru it too!



I have permission, but I know if I get around this bunch I will end having a few adult beverages...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I have permission, but I know if I get around this bunch I will end having a few adult beverages...



I thought ya'll had cabs up there????????


----------



## Jranger (Nov 3, 2009)

Kebo said:


> I thought ya'll had cabs up there????????



We do, but I'm about 20 miles from Al's


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 3, 2009)

Was great seein all yall as usual...Hope Steve makes in home ok after that crazy root


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 3, 2009)

Had a Great time visiting with the Woody'S crew.   Al, can't wait to see some of those pics...


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 3, 2009)

Kebo said:


> All I can say is one of you WOW's need to deliver a Hugg to Al for me & make sure there are plenty of pictures!!



Don't worry Keebs...Al got lots of personalized attention...as far as the pics...don't think there'll be too many that are postable!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 3, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't worry Keebs...Al got lots of personalized attention...as far as the pics...don't think there'll be too many that are postable!



hmm some more of the good photos


----------



## baldfish (Nov 3, 2009)

deerehauler said:


> hmm some more of the good photos



Not as good as the twista matt but good
hahahahahahahaha


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 3, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Not as good as the twista matt but good
> hahahahahahahaha





Had a great time as always!  Thank you Al for hosting!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 3, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Not as good as the twista matt but good
> hahahahahahahaha



Those are hard to beat


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2009)

Just got back in.................Thanks Al for hosting this.............Had a great time!!


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 4, 2009)

Al, thanks for hosting the shindig.

Great company as always.


----------



## Buck (Nov 4, 2009)

Always a good time at Al's place.  Thanks, Al... 

Thanks to everyone for all the great food, beer and laughs!!!  

David, a thanks also goes out to you for scoring my deer!  

Keebs, it was also great to hear that sexy voice for the first time 'Darlin'


----------



## RATTLER (Nov 4, 2009)

i hate i missed it ........maybe i should get back on the board more


----------



## DeltaHalo (Nov 4, 2009)

Al, Thank you sir for hosting!! It was great to see everybody, and meet some new folks too! Look forward to the next gathering in December!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2009)

Can't wait for the pictures...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't worry Keebs...Al got lots of personalized attention...as far as the pics...don't think there'll be too many that are postable!


 He said he was gonna go back & make sure he collected all of them again, "just to make sure"......... I have email, ya know............. 



deerehauler said:


> hmm some more of the good photos


Yep and from what I was hearing............. well, never mind, you know the scene.............. 



buck#4 said:


> Always a good time at Al's place.  Thanks, Al...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the great food, beer and laughs!!!
> 
> ...



Great talking to you too finally buck............... now to plot the meeting for the hug fest!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 4, 2009)

Had fun


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Had fun



It sounded like you did, now where's my pic of you wit da cow?!?!?


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Al; you are a great host.

I appreciate the food, fun times and  most, hanging out with good folks.

Being there, was plenty good enough.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a wonderful time but knew with this group that I would. I always look forward to our get-to-gathers, you folks are the best!!!

Thanks so much for all the clean up help!!!!!

I will try to get some pic's uploaded this morning but if I don't you will have to wait, I will be pretty busy this morning and have an appointment at 11:00.

Great turnout, wonderful food, fantastic friends.

Bigox911, that chili was perfecto!!! Jake, the Asian slaw was wonderful and perfect for the slaw dogs. The cider Courtney made and provided was deeeeelicious as was the poppers and deviled eggs Sharon made up for us. Not sure who did the baked beans they also were fantastic. Everything was so good!

More later I hope, gotta run.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a great time, with some wonderful friends.  Thank you to all for the friendship, the food, and the campfire.   

Al thank you for hosting.

Hey Al who left with the stuffed dog?


----------



## baldfish (Nov 4, 2009)

Did someone say photo's

The Host







The Gatherin











Mugshot's


























The trouble maker






Al's right handed bow shot






The funnies
















some hugs
















The End


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2009)

LOVE THEM!!!!!

I wonder if Al noticed the gorilla yet?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 4, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> LOVE THEM!!!!!
> 
> I wonder if Al noticed the gorilla yet?



Neither John or I have received a phone call yet. 

I still do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Neither John or I have received a phone call yet.
> 
> I still do not know what you are talking about.



He probably won't notice it until he sees the pictures...



The AmBASSaDEER said:


>




You know you need to change your avatar now......  That's a great picture!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great time guys and Gals!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> You know you need to change your avatar now......  That's a great picture!



I agree, come'on "Bassbaby" DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2009)

I had no idea this pink gorilla was on my antennae until I saw the pics here. I went outside this morning and found a couple of fluflu arrows but never noticed this thing.

I don't have time to take it down so looks like it will be there awhile.

No doubt john did this, but even though at my expense, I gotta say that was a good one. Too funny.

I have over 50 pic's but you will have to wait for all of them.

Great fun guys and it still continues into today and I am sure for weeks to come.


----------



## fredw (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Al for being a gracious host.  Carolyn and I enjoyed the food and the company.  It was really great to meet a lot of folks from the board....of course I won't remember real names.....


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know if I would blame John, sure is a coincident that TNGirl had
on that same outfit


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 4, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I don't know if I would blame John, sure is a coincident that TNGirl had
> on that same outfit



hmmm


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2009)

Some of the pic's, more later, gotta run:


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2009)

more:


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great pics Al, I even made a few


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2009)

still more, dang, I'm gonna be late.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh well:


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2009)

Too late, I'm gonna be late anyway:


----------



## Buck (Nov 4, 2009)

Told you I was seeing little pink elephants last night Al...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW on a Cow

Can be the caption for a couple of those photos.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 4, 2009)

Good Golly!!!!!! I don't even know what to say about last night. The time spent with old friends and making new ones was great!!!! I was thrilled to finally put names to faces and talk with so many that I've connected with on Woody's!!!! All of them are great!!!It was alot of fun, but then it always is with this crowd. Even at my own expense!!!! I laugh more than anyone else does.  I deny anything pertaining to the pink gorilla....and I am not it's mother!!!!! The arrow was an accident...it fell off my bowrest!!!! But another pretty good shot if I don't say so myself!!!!
The pictures were great....and once again I put Jeff to sleep with my charm and witty conversation!!!!Bless his heart!!! Not sure what to say about mine and Heather's first picture together....might aught not to say anything. I could get another warning if I go there. But we looked good doing whatever we did!!! Heather seemed happy didn't she!!!! I loved meeting Zander, such a fine little man. Kind eyes and a gentle hand...he'll be one to ride the river with someday Heather!!!  I enjoyed talking with Fred and Carolyn....and I'll take your advise madam!!!!!
Al, thank you so very much for the friend you are to me and everyone else. The bologna sandwiches were better than steak and lobster. But it is the company shared each moment that is special. Just like last night!!! Thanks guys for including me.
I didn't take very many pics with my camera (I had Al's!!! most of the time)but here's my few!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 4, 2009)

Had a blast last night, as usual!  Good to see everyone!!   It was an honor and a pleasure meeting you TNGIRL!  You are a riot to be around and enjoyed shooting with you.  Maybe you can teach me how to hit a target one day!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 4, 2009)

Tomi don't go syain you innocent you far from that


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh My!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 4, 2009)

NEVER said I'm innocent!!!!!! Just always a little short on the uptake...you know????!!!!But I know Charlie that in fact you really do like me!!!!! And you're not short sighted one bit!!!!
I enjoyed shooting with you to BBQBoss!!!! I deleted quickly the salute you gave the camera behind ambassdeer!! Didn't see it before I posted!!! Hope I ain't in trouble again...otherwise...Al!!! help me!!!!
I refuse to post the ones with ambassadeer's hands in his britches!!!!!!
Heather, I love you girl!!!!! And Sharon and Courtney!!!!WOW!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 4, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh My!



Oh my you ain't innocent either look at the cow pick
maybe indecent


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2009)

baldfish said:


> Oh my you ain't innocent either look at the cow pick
> maybe indecent



I have nothing to say...........


----------



## fredw (Nov 4, 2009)

> I enjoyed talking with Fred and Carolyn....and I'll take your advise madam!!!!!


TNGirl, you are a hoot!  We enjoyed talking with you too.

Good luck in your quest


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 4, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> NEVER said I'm innocent!!!!!! Just always a little short on the uptake...you know????!!!!But I know Charlie that in fact you really do like me!!!!! And you're not short sighted one bit!!!!
> I enjoyed shooting with you to BBQBoss!!!! I deleted quickly the salute you gave the camera behind ambassdeer!! Didn't see it before I posted!!! Hope I ain't in trouble again...otherwise...Al!!! help me!!!!
> I refuse to post the ones with ambassadeer's hands in his britches!!!!!!
> Heather, I love you girl!!!!! And Sharon and Courtney!!!!WOW!!!!


 I Never get to see the good pics..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 4, 2009)

Great pics.  All I can say is Thank you Al. As always, perfect hosting...


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 4, 2009)

so what did ya'll finally decide on?   11X14,  8X10,  5x7,  4x6, 3x5 or passport sized?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm a little worried about Matty ... he seems to be having a wardrobe crisis!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2009)

Look at Courtney's face in this picture!


I think I can read her mind....."I can NOT believe they are making me do this!"...........


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 4, 2009)

A bunch of fine pictures; this is me favorite.

This is one of a proud young man!
Thanking Mr. Al for his new bow, and fist full of arrows!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> so what did ya'll finally decide on?   11X14,  8X10,  5x7,  4x6, 3x5 or passport sized?



Whatchu talkin bout Willis?



Tag-a-long said:


> I'm a little worried about Matty ... he seems to be having a wardrobe crisis!



I didn't even recognize him when I got there. 

We missed you SiataTag!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 4, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> so what did ya'll finally decide on?   11X14,  8X10,  5x7,  4x6, 3x5 or passport sized?



I think they settled on a 4x6, but I do not know if he was excited or not!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 4, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> so what did ya'll finally decide on?   11X14,  8X10,  5x7,  4x6, 3x5 or passport sized?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 4, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> A bunch of fine pictures; this is me favorite.
> 
> This is one of a proud young man!
> Thanking Mr. Al for his new bow, and fist full of arrows!



I'll tell you what....that boy is tickled to death over it too!



And for me.....it's a new bargaining chip!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2009)

Heather, you need to copy Z's pic & frame that one!! Awww it is sooooo sweet! 
Hey Bassbaby, LOVE the new avatar, darlin', it fits you to a "T"!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a big time as usual..... love South Ga...
but I sure wish I lived closer to Atl. sometimes...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> WOW'S on a Cow
> 
> Can be the caption for a couple of those photos.



fixed it fer ya, Tripod..............


----------



## pbradley (Nov 4, 2009)

I knew I should have tried harder to make it.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 4, 2009)

The Chilli was delicious! And it just keeps giving and giving.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 5, 2009)

Man oh man, wish'd weda been able to make it!!! Looks like yall had an AWESOME time  

One question...where's the other half of Ambassadeer? He seems to have shaved off quiet a few


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 5, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Man oh man, wish'd weda been able to make it!!! Looks like yall had an AWESOME time
> 
> One question...where's the other half of Ambassadeer? He seems to have shaved off quiet a few



Wiskers, because he does not look like Willie nelson anymore?


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 5, 2009)

Just don't ever shake his hand.........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 5, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Just don't ever shake his hand.........



For real!  That was the longest juggling act I have ever seen!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 5, 2009)

I gots the pictures to prove it too!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 6, 2009)

_Now_ I know where Quack's "Advice for the Day" on the Campfire forum came from!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 6, 2009)

yall wish yall had a pocket full of gold


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 6, 2009)

good guess Dave!!!!!!! how u b??


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 6, 2009)

"AmBASSaDEER"  "yall wish yall had a pocket full of gold "  

Not the gold you was handling!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 6, 2009)

hmmmmm.......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 6, 2009)

SnowHunter said:


> Man oh man, wish'd weda been able to make it!!! Looks like yall had an AWESOME time
> 
> One question...where's the other half of Ambassadeer? He seems to have shaved off quiet a few



The "Bassbaby" be looking gooooood, don't he?!?!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 6, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> For real!  That was the longest juggling act I have ever seen!



   Wow, that's funny.

"Pocket full of gold"; sounds like a Conway Twitty song.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 6, 2009)

Or maybe Twitty's other song !! I don't believe I can post the name as I might get a whipping but ya'll know it if you remember Twitty's hits!!!! The "lover with an easy touch!!!"


----------



## Al33 (Nov 9, 2009)

Green canvas chair. Who belongs to it????


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 9, 2009)

how did i miss this


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 9, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> how did i miss this



I can't believe Lee left you out in the cold like that!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 9, 2009)

Have you been 24 on or off Josh? you should have come!!!


----------



## Strych9 (Nov 9, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I can't believe Lee left you out in the cold like that!



I KNOW!



TNGIRL said:


> Have you been 24 on or off Josh? you should have come!!!



 I dont know everything is starting to run together
i'm still wondering where october went!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 9, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Green canvas chair. Who belongs to it????



Mine..... all that Cowasaki riding excitement, guess I missed it...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like yall had a good time for sure. I was up in Toronto for work, but hopefully I'll be at the next one.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like I missed a FINE time!  Thanks for sharin' the pictures y'all!  I wished I could have made it!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Al!!! is the gorilla still on your roof???????


----------



## Al33 (Nov 10, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Hey Al!!! is the gorilla still on your roof???????



I was assured it would be taken down post haste by one of the perpetrators of this shenanigan so I took off Wednesday for a lunch date followed by a hunting trip that kept me away until Sunday evening. Upon my return the gorilla was still hanging on so I climbed up on the roof a cut him down. He now resides in my little shop building taking up way too much room.

Tim, I will keep the chair in the shop so let me know when it's convenient for you to get it. Perhaps at our next get-together I can bring it to you.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 10, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I was assured it would be taken down post haste by one of the perpetrators of this shenanigan so I took off Wednesday for a lunch date followed by a hunting trip that kept me away until Sunday evening. Upon my return the gorilla was still hanging on so I climbed up on the roof a cut him down. He now resides in my little shop building taking up way too much room.
> 
> Tim, I will keep the chair in the shop so let me know when it's convenient for you to get it. Perhaps at our next get-together I can bring it to you.




But I'm sure that pink gorilla made many smile as they drove past.

However....I can't believe you climbed up there!  Just because you bounced off the cement once, does not mean you are a cat with 9 lives!


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 10, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> how did i miss this





OutFishHim said:


> I can't believe Lee left you out in the cold like that!



 My bad...Mitch coulda picked you up and dropped you off probably


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr Chapman, that actually was not a wise climb on your part!! The culprets are rotten dirty dawgs for lieing to you and not removing the foul stuffed beast from your rooftop!!!!! I am sorry they didn't do what they said they would. If I had been by, I would have removed it from the rooftop. You stay way from anything higher than 2 feet OKAY!!!!


----------

